# EURO CC Question - Where is the "REAR" heated seats button located?



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Hoping someone can snap a picture or indicate where the rear heated seats button is located. Thanks!


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Hmmm.... so I've also seen some "conflicting" information, indicating that "all" rear CC seats in the US may indeed already have the heating pad elements already embedded in the seats, and that the "wires" are tucked and hidden away, and were just never installed in the US. 

Is that TRUE??? Where's akipal to answer these questions


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Hmmm.... so I've also seen some "conflicting" information, indicating that "all" rear CC seats in the US may indeed already have the heating pad elements already embedded in the seats, and that the "wires" are tucked and hidden away, and were just never installed in the US.
> 
> Is that TRUE??? Where's akipal to answer these questions


 Only one way to find out.... Rip those suckers out and check. :thumbup:


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

i was just thinking about it yesterday. I will definetly add this mod if seats have heating pads already


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Hmmm.... so I've also seen some "conflicting" information, indicating that "all" rear CC seats in the US may indeed already have the heating pad elements already embedded in the seats, and that the "wires" are tucked and hidden away, and were just never installed in the US.
> 
> Is that TRUE??? Where's akipal to answer these questions


 opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Subscribing :thumbup:


----------



## Kvn22 (Apr 1, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

I beleve the euro rear seat heater switches are on the back of the center console. I doubt VW has the seat heaters installed in all rear seats, even if the car is not optioned with that. If VW needs to change the front control arms from aluminum to stamped steel to save money, they aren't going to spend an extra $20 for unused seat heating elements.....


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

Most rear seats just snap in place... 
it should be extremely easy to install heated seat elements in the back 

Here.... 

http://www.amazon.com/Gear-High-Qua...id=1358962734&sr=1-3&keywords=VW+Heated+seats 


















:thumbup:


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Not that easy, the heating elements go between the V-Tex (or leather) covers and the foam : you have to "de-skin" you seats.


----------



## NightKnight (Jan 22, 2013)

CC'ed said:


> I beleve the euro rear seat heater switches are on the back of the center console. I doubt VW has the seat heaters installed in all rear seats, even if the car is not optioned with that. If VW needs to change the front control arms from aluminum to stamped steel to save money, they aren't going to spend an extra $20 for unused seat heating elements.....


 That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

CC'ed said:


> Not that easy, the heating elements go between the V-Tex (or leather) covers and the foam : you have to "de-skin" you seats.


 You are correct. I was reffering to taking the seat out... The rest could take sometime, but it should be doable by anyone with some patience... 

Also found a pretty useful thread for an older Passat, but it should provide some useful info... 

http://www.passatworld.com/forums/4...ted-seat-switches-illuminated-12v-outlet.html


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

How many butts are you trying to keep warm?


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

mdtony said:


> You are correct. I was reffering to taking the seat out... The rest could take sometime, but it should be doable by anyone with some patience...
> 
> Also found a pretty useful thread for an older Passat, but it should provide some useful info...
> 
> http://www.passatworld.com/forums/4...ted-seat-switches-illuminated-12v-outlet.html


 That's one of the actual threads I was referring to... I will take mine apart sometime this week and let you guys know if it's there already. It wouldn't surprose me if it was.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Well I've got good news, and I've got bad news regarding whether or not the CC seats have the built-in heating component or not. 

*The ANSWER is.........* 







maybe. 


Depending on what year your car was made, VW said "to hell with making different seats for EURO and US spec cars.... we'll just start making the seats the same for everybody, and if the US doesn't want to equip their cars with em... then we'll just hide the wires..." 

Unfortunately, it appears that I'm one of the unlucky fellows being that my car was manufactured in 2010. I searched and came up empty handed. 

According to what I can tell through the parts list though, CIRCA somewhere around 2011, VW started shipping all the rear seats with the heater element built in. 

The only sure way to check is to take out your bench seat, which is pretty darn easy (literally out of the car in 2 mins). 

Go to the left and right side of the car / rear seat, and pull up on the bottom of the seat towards the ceiling. Both sides will snap out. 

Now, on both sides closest to the door, push the corner towards the back of the car and at the same time pull the back part of the seat up. When you've pushed it in / back far enough it will come out pretty easily almost on it's own. You need to do that for both sides. 

Then that's it. Just pull out the bench, cup holder compartment and all. It weighs like 10lbs so it's pretty lightweight. 

Next lay it upside down somewhere on a flat surface. My bet is that if your seats are equipped with the heater element, the wire will probably be tucked somewhere towards the front of the seat. Where exactly? I don't exactly know as mine aren't equipped with them. Somewhere though. Dig around between the foam and the styrophome like seat holder.... 

If you find it. Let me know! Chance are that if you have a slightly newer CC, you probably lucked out and got the better equipped seats.


----------



## NightKnight (Jan 22, 2013)

Good info usaf-lt-g! Thanks for doing the research, and sharing!


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for research usaf-lt-g 

Mine is 2010 as yours so most likely mine are not equipped with heaters  

Now we need somebody with 2011 + models to confirm heating elements in rear seats :thumbup:


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

mtomaska said:


> Thanks for research usaf-lt-g
> 
> Mine is 2010 as yours so most likely mine are not equipped with heaters
> 
> Now we need somebody with 2011 + models to confirm heating elements in rear seats :thumbup:


 It's possible you still have it. It's all about "when" the actual car was manufacturerd and what trim line you have as well. The full out leather trim in VR6 4Motions at least in 2010 didn't have em. Yet it seemed like the leatherette / performatted trims did. 

It's a crap shoot, but if you've got the perforated leatherette stuff or a vehicle manufactured in 2011, you're probably in better luck.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

How about 2013 with 5 seaters..? 
I will check mine 



usaf-lt-g said:


> It's possible you still have it. It's all about "when" the actual car was manufacturerd and what trim line you have as well. The full out leather trim in VR6 4Motions at least in 2010 didn't have em. Yet it seemed like the leatherette / performatted trims did.
> 
> It's a crap shoot, but if you've got the perforated leatherette stuff or a vehicle manufactured in 2011, you're probably in better luck.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

akipal said:


> How about 2013 with 5 seaters..?
> I will check mine


 Let me check the parts listings.... see if they were manufactured any differently. 

*EDIT:* Good news for the 2013 models... according to ETKA.... every single version of the 2013 3 person seat should contain the "heating element." :thumbup: 

Looks like the connector would be towards the "back of the seat" although it could be anywhere honestly. 

*EDIT 2:* I take that back, it looks like the "el cheapo" model of the 2013 may not have the heating elements already embedded. Says it's the seat cover that's "leatherette / fabric" and "holed" and is black/black or desert beige. 

The others which say they have it embedded are either: 

1. Cloth 
2. Cloth / Leather / Leatherette


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

usaf-lt-g .... How hard it to separate seat leather from the foam to install heating pad? Is it even possible? 

Thanks


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

mtomaska said:


> usaf-lt-g .... How hard it to separate seat leather from the foam to install heating pad? Is it even possible?
> 
> Thanks


 From what I can see, very very very difficult. although the cover can be released at the edges, the inside of the cover is attached via these "clamps." Almost like special staples that would have to be removed. Then there's a special "mold" that the seat wraps around and the clamps are also attached to (That's what keeps it all formed together). 

That being said.... it looks like you "MAY" have a chance of slipping in an aftermarket heating element / pad in between the foam and the underside of the leather if you're very very very careful. You would need some flexible but firm tools to do that though. Like a snake wire or something. I can't gaurantee that would work, but.... it's possible.


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

Maybe better option is to go to junk yard and source out 2011+ seats  

But that's too much work 
Thnaks for reply


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Gonna have to take my seats out on Sunday to see if I have the elements/wiring in mine. Will report back with what I find and also let you know my build date.


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn: 
I want to keep this going... 

So did anyone find the actual switch ? For thos who have the element... they would still need to get under the carpet to get the wire to the back of the front armrest....


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

mdtony said:


> opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:
> I want to keep this going...
> 
> So did anyone find the actual switch ? For thos who have the element... they would still need to get under the carpet to get the wire to the back of the front armrest....


 That would be the easy part. Just run wiring under carpeting along the center hump with a fish to a point under the console.  :thumbup: 

If I indeed have heating elements and wires in my seats, I will be doing this for sure.


----------



## under-pressure (Sep 22, 2009)

Are there any forum members from Europe or APAC that might have rear heated seats with the OEM switches on their CC? Pictures? Anyone? I'm interested in this too. I did a Google images search for "cc rear console" and "cc rear heated seats" and "cc rear AC vents" and got nothing..... 

The OP seems to be willing to do the heavy lifting on many of these non-US factory options and OEM+ upgrades and has been sharing pretty much all of it through forum DIYs and such. Might benefit many of us if any rear seat switch images can be tracked down with a post or links.....


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

under-pressure said:


> Are there any forum members from Europe or APAC that might have rear heated seats with the OEM switches on their CC? Pictures? Anyone? I'm interested in this too. I did a Google images search for "cc rear console" and "cc rear heated seats" and "cc rear AC vents" and got nothing.....
> 
> The OP seems to be willing to do the heavy lifting on many of these non-US factory options and OEM+ upgrades and has been sharing pretty much all of it through forum DIYs and such. Might benefit many of us if any rear seat switch images can be tracked down with a post or links.....


 I saw rear console picture on german ebay. Rear seat switches are located next to 12V plug


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

After reading this, I had to check my car. Mine is a 2011 R-Line manufactured in November 2010. I pulled the back seat and I could not find any wires anywhere on it. I was really hoping for a pleasant surprise.


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

My question on the rump roasters is the front seats are heated on the botttom and back......are the backs the same or just the bench is heated. Feeling saucey i have an 09 vr6 4motion im going to look anyway for the reason that it has the "real leather" maybe they went that route with the higher line cc's

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lambda_dryver (Jun 17, 2012)

Here you go . 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/VW-Passat-CC...rg=1006&rk=1&sd=200884886807&#ht_13152wt_1397 

The picture right after the one with the controls for electric movement of the driver's seat, that's the back of the central console with the heating controls for rear heated seats.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Checked my 2011MY with build date of 06/10 and no wires.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

greek bandit said:


> My question on the rump roasters is the front seats are heated on the botttom and back......are the backs the same or just the bench is heated. Feeling saucey i have an 09 vr6 4motion im going to look anyway for the reason that it has the "real leather" maybe they went that route with the higher line cc's
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Both are heated... but to check for the wiring, it's easier to just pull the bench. The backs of the seats require tools etc. The bench is literally a pull out


----------



## PatricP (May 26, 2011)

I'm going to check my CC tomorrow after work.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Well I've got good news, and I've got bad news regarding whether or not the CC seats have the built-in heating component or not.
> 
> *The ANSWER is.........*
> 
> ...


I need to check mine... i thnk my car is 2011


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

Ahh... Mine 2013 sport is 'el cheapo' model..
No wires i see


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

My 2010 Manufactured Date 1/2010 doesnt have it.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

The switches look like this.. you can also find diagrams in ETKA.










I'm about to do the mod in my euro car as well. :thumbup:


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

was bored and took tmy back seat apart at lunch(09 vr6 4mo).........no elements


----------

